# PC 7519 Soft Start Removal



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

I picked up a 7519, Type 3 router a week or so ago and want to put in a speed control. I've read a bunch of blogs posts regardign MLCS, Harbor Freight and other and given the price of the HF unit, plus my 25% off coupon, and the fact that they're around the corner and I could pick it up now, I went with it. 

I've been reading several posts about removing the soft start unit, or bypassing it more correctly, so I took off the cover and had a go at it. From what I saw the soft start is located between the power cord and the on/off switch. The only photo I saw was of a part that didn't look like what I found in my router so I'm posting the photos to make sure I'm doing this correctly and don't fry myself when I turn this one on. 

The first photo shows the wiring coming into the router, the white wire appears to go from the cord down into the router under the brush on that side of the router. There is also a thin blue wire tied into the white wire that goes to what I believe is the soft start switch. The black wire from the cord went into the switch that is shown in the third photo. 

Coming up from where the white wire goes under the brush are a black wire and a red wire. The red wire goes to the brush and the black wire was connected to the soft start terminal just to the left of the blue wire in photo 2. Another black wire came from the terminal next to that one and went to the switch. I unscrewed the terminals, removed the black wires and spliced them together and put them back into the space next to the SS switch. 

When I put everything back together and plugged the router into the speed control everything seemed to work properly and turning the dial on the speed controlled slowed down the router. 

What concerns me is that ereplacementparts and other parts suppliers shows a completely different looking soft start device, https://www.ereplacementparts.com/porter-cable-7518-type-router-parts-c-129_1672_12324.html 

So my question is have I identified the soft start module and correctly bypassed it, or should I call the paramedics before starting up the router?  

Thank you 
Joe


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe that's a 7518 and not a 19... 
The capacitors are usually the cause of loss speed control function... change them out for about a buck each..
these might help...

.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Stick,

It's a 7519, the single speed model, so there is no speed control. I want to bypass the soft start mechanism, which I'm told you have to do to use an after market speed control. 

Joe


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

JoeR3451 said:


> Hi Stick,
> 
> It's a 7519, the single speed model, so there is no speed control. I want to bypass the soft start mechanism, which I'm told you have to do to use an after market speed control.
> 
> Joe


Most of those basic aftermarket speed controllers do just that slow the router down by decreasing the input voltage, they also decrease the power so your router will slow down a lot under load and heat up, they have no feedback to regulate the speed. You should monitor your router closely and not let it slow down too much and watch it for overheating.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've looked at that video before. It's one of the most useless videos I've ever seen. There is no information as to where the soft start module is located, and everything is moving around when he says things like "just connect the wires". That part he has already disconnected is nowhere to be found on my 7519. I'll keep looking. 

Joe


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

So I called Porter Cable/DeWalt and was directed to their servicenet site where I located the schematic for the 7519 Type 2. Part number 5140102-22 is in fact the soft start module and it looks exactly like the small black box in my router. I have no idea what that part is in the above video. Anyway, it appears that I correctly bypassed the soft start and am now controlling the speed with the HF speed control. I adjusted the rheostat as shown in the video https://www4.bing.com/videos/search...94177C7332F5682372E294177C7332F5682&FORM=VIRE I can now go through the full speed variation. 

I'm off to make sawdust. 

Thanks for all the info,
Joe


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

care to share the diagram???


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi Stick,

I'm trying to figure out how to do a diagram and put it in here. Until then I was just a matter of removing the 2 black wires (that had small brass end pieces) from the soft start module (the black box in the second photo). One went into the terminal just to the right of the thin blue wire you see in the photo and the other went into the other terminal. The first wire came from the white wire on the power cord. As you can see in the third photo, the *********** cord wire goes down into the tool and comes back up as a red wire (to the brushes) and the black wire that goes to the SS. The second wire comes out of the SS and goes to the other terminal on the power switch. 

I'll keep working on the diagram. 

Joe


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> care to share the diagram???


I'm not sure if this will work but I created a .pdf file and tried to upload it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JoeR3451 said:


> I'm not sure if this will work but I created a .pdf file and tried to upload it.


perfect...
thanks...


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> perfect...
> thanks...


You're welcome

Joe


----------



## P.E. Kelly (Mar 4, 2019)

I was about to pull the soft-start from my 7519 and then decided to do something different. I purchased a SPDT toggle switch and plan to mount it with a thin metal bracket and epoxy to the outside of the router housing. This will let me choose to engage the soft-start circuitry when used alone or to bypass it when I use a variable speed control. A really good SPDT 120V 20A switch was $10.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Joe...I looked over your diagram and either I read it wrong or you've got a couple of wires crossed...

You show the Black, Blue, Red and White crimped together...did I get that right...?

What should happen is the Black should go to one side of the switch, then to the SC unit and then a separate output to the "hot" brush and then the "cold" brush should go back to the White wire in the power cord.

Your diagram shows two red wires coming from the brushes crimped to the White return.

It also shows all outputs of the SC unit going to the White return...

In Bypass mode, the Black should go to switch, then to the "hot" brush and the White return should be connected to the "cold" brush...

Is that what you wound up with...?


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Joe...I looked over your diagram and either I read it wrong or you've got a couple of wires crossed...
> 
> You show the Black, Blue, Red and White crimped together...did I get that right...?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick,

It's been a while since I opened it up. Let me take a look and confirm what my diagram shows and what you're saying. It might be tomorrow or Wed before I get out there. 

Joe


----------



## P.E. Kelly (Mar 4, 2019)

So after taking the SPDT switch and encasing it in epoxy, fashioning a case, wiring it into the existing circuit.. it works perfectly. 
Flip the switch for Hard or Soft Start. Photo to follow.


----------



## P.E. Kelly (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok... here's what I managed to do. Using a bypass switch (carefully encased in epoxy and wrapped in a metal shield) I just riveted it to the opposite side of the main switch and spliced it into the soft-start circuit. I works perfectly with my variable control and the soft start function is still there for ewhen it doesn't have a huge bit installed and I'l running at peak speed.


----------



## P.E. Kelly (Mar 4, 2019)

Here's the bypass version of How to use a variable speed control with a soft-start router.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

P.E. Kelly said:


> So after taking the SPDT switch and encasing it in epoxy, fashioning a case, wiring it into the existing circuit.. it works perfectly.
> Flip the switch for Hard or Soft Start. Photo to follow.


Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile so we'll know what to call you and clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location to your profile, as well. If you have a minute go over to the introduction subforum and introduce yourself. You can show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready.

David


----------

